# Indian IT professional wanting to migrate to Canada



## ashwin53 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I would like some advise here. I am an Indian currently applying for the Canadian PR through the express entry scheme. Assuming my process goes smooth and I end up with a PR within the next 10 months.

What are my prospects of finding a job there in the Canadian market? 
I am currently working as an Informatica Developer ( ETL developer ) in Data Warehousing Domain. I have exposure to databases and data warehouses. My current experience is 3 years in the IT industry.

*Would it be possible to find a job in Canada with my current skillset / experience ( assuming my work permit gets processed successfully ).*

Thanks,
Ashwin


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ashwin53 said:


> What are my prospects of finding a job there in the Canadian market?



First of all, there is no need to increase the font size of your posts nor to bold entire sections of the text. 

Second, what Canadian market? Canada is the second largest country in the world and job prospects will vary widely by province, region, city, town, etc. There is no such thing as a 'Canadian market' and there is no way for anyone to give you a general answer that will cover the entire country.

Third, job prospects also vary by the individual based on education, work history, specific experience, etc. so there is no way for anyone to guess what your personal job prospects are.


----------

